# new pictures of baby Dino



## jntann (May 26, 2009)




----------



## jntann (May 26, 2009)

yawning


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures, I love when my big girl yawns...I never have the camera on me though...and again BEAUTIFUL tegu. I love that black head...


----------



## ColdThirst (May 26, 2009)

Those are kick ass pics. Just when I think that all tegus look the same, it turns out that every one of them is very different, its coloring is different than any one I have seen so far on this site and wow what a mouth!


----------



## HorseCaak (May 26, 2009)

If Steven Tyler and Condoleezza Rice procreated together, they would make a baby similar to your Baby Dino... I mean that Mouth is Huge!

Nice Tegu. ;-)


----------



## BohemianReptilia (May 26, 2009)

Haha that is the cutest thing I've ever seen


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 26, 2009)

Hah, I like the 2nd pick, you can actually see how much space there is down there where all that food magically disappears. Pretty, dark tegu!


----------



## Suzanne (May 27, 2009)

Nice looking tegu


----------

